# Egg Share Nottingham Care



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Does anyone know the rough timescale/hurdles to overcome in being an Egg Sharer at Care Notts?

I have been in touch with Bev but not managed to get hold of her for the last week.

Does everyone have to have counselling?  I have already had my bloods/karyotype done, I know that is the lengthy bit usually.

As you can imagine I am chomping at the bit to get started!  And I change jobs soon so ideally wanted to have a go before that.

Love to you all

Anna x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Anna

I cant help with your question

but there are a few ladies on the egg share gen chat thread who are at care notts

heres a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95985.0

I am sure that the ladies will be helpful in any way they can be

Wishing u lots of 

Emxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks so much Em x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Anna im with Care at Notts. Bev only works Mon-Tues_Wed 9-5 but if you ring the main number and ask to be put through to one of the egg share team then someone will be able to help you.
Yes you have to have councelling. Mine went like this.

Was refered. 2 Months later got appointment too see Bev and have blood tests. 4 weeks later ( once bloods were back ) councelling 2 weeks later see cons then i was matched within a week and started straight away. 
Bev is hard to get hold of hun but its much easier just asking for anyone the all do the same job

Luv sally x x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks so much Sally.

My bloods are all ready as far as I know.  Waiting for counselling and meeting with Bev.  Just want to get started now!!

Starting a new job in September and would LOVE to be pregnant before then!  Pushing it I know!!

Good luck for your cycle.  I am sure this will be the one Sally.  

Love

Anna x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh wow shouldnt be long now then. And Bev is sooo nice. Mind you they all are. There is one nurse there that was so nice to me on my last tx that when i was over stiming and thought i was gonna cancel she made me cry  

Good luck hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw bless.  I have completely fallen in love with George Ndukwe!  Such a nice man.  It makes all the difference doesnt it having people who understand and who really care about their jobs, their patients and their results.

x


----------

